# OMG my pup swallowed the entire chicken wing



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok, so we must have all gone there at the start of the raw diet. But as this is the first week of following I shall be a little concerned.
Becka had been doing fine on chicken legs crushing the bones quite finely in that oh so cute puppy way. Moved on to chicken wings as that was what was in the fridge.

First three went down fine with lots of munching fourth and final wing just started, then a noise and she swallowed the lot whole. We are talking about the three complete sections still attached in one. 

First should I be worried as this may not pass through, or take a long time to pass

Second should I consider a big hammer or just moving back to legs and bigger bones that she has to chew.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

eternalstudent said:


> First should I be worried as this may not pass through, or take a long time to pass


Don't worry. All the possible problem has passed. Once the stuff made it to her stomach, she has it made. It will digest normally and you probably won't know anything different has happened. You MAY see a bone fragment come out but probaby not. It will probably all digest.



> Second should I consider a big hammer or just moving back to legs and bigger bones that she has to chew.


No to bigger hammer, yes to bigger food.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks 
Ironical it was only a big hammer for the little food.
But I was using the wings for bone content at the start as they are easier to come by than backs!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i couldn't feed wings to my pug for that very reason..he's a gulper and wouldn't even do the one crunch...he just tried to swallow them whole.

he also tried to swallow a drumstick whole..this is when you have to be calm....otherwise, you'll have your hand down their throat and they're wondering why.

there is a learning curve for both dog and owner.....your dog will learn...

thighs, anyone? 

if it makes you feel better, bubba swallowed a llama rib whole.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I should have pointed out its not all bad news on this one.
becka loves the diet and she converted it seems very well. Also whether it was the old food that was causing mad hyperactivity after eating has reduced markedly (although this might just be an age and body regulation thing). Yes I think she would have wondered why I was diving down her throat to get it back and would probably have tried even harder thinking I was steeling her food .


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

The bones in a wing are so much less in diameter that if being swallowed with only one crunch wouldn't or shouldn't be a big deal for a newly switched raw fed dog. He must just really love that diet!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

When Akasha was a young puppy and still adjusting to raw she once swallowed a whole drummie from the local wing eatery. (they were nice enough to bring her raw ones while we ate the cooked ones :wink

A couple of days later she pooped out a perfectly cleaned bone. 

Don't stress it :biggrin:


----------

